# 2 Strahlige oder 3 Strahlige Sicherheitslichtschranken



## lenovo (9 Juni 2020)

Ich beschäftige mich aktuell mit der Verwendung von Sicherheitslichtschranken, speziell mit dem Thema "Unterkriechen" und "Übersteigen". Dabei geht es wieder um einen aktuellen Fall wo 2-Strahlig eingesetzt wurde und der Kunde momentan nicht einsieht , dass diese auf 3 Strahlig aufgerüstet werden müssen

Dabei geht es im speziellen mit 2 Strahlige und 3 Strahlige Sicherheitslichtschranken, da mir nicht genau klar ist wo genau 2 Strahlige Lichtschranken ihren Einsatz finden, da diese ja "unterkriechbar" sind ( unterster Strahl liegt auf 400, um sicher vor unterkriechen sein darf der Bereich ja < 400 sein, oberster auf 900 daher sicher gegen übersteigen)

Im konkreten Fall kann "Übersteigen" als auch "Unterkriechen" zu einer gefährlichen Situation führen und muss daher unterbunden werden. Somit wäre eine 2 Strahlige ja nur einsetzbar, wenn aufgrund der Bodengegebenheiten der Bereich unter dem untersten Strahl <400 ist (zb durch einen Sockel oder ähnliches) und ein Übersteigen ausgeschlossen werden.

Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist muss ich die nächste Stufe prüfen (3Strahlig , 4 Strahlig etc), oder hab ich etwas in der Norm übersehen??

(ich weiß es sind noch weitaus mehr Faktoren relevant für BWS, mir geht es hier aber direkt um das Thema "Unterkriechen" und "Übersteigen")

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und für eure Hilfe


----------



## Tommi (9 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

gegen Übersteigen mind. 1000mm, wenn nicht sogar 1400mm (ISO 11161).
(Korrektur, das gilt für Schutzgitter, Lichtgitter muss ich noch mal schauen)
Bei Lichtgittern 900mm, aber nicht bei Einzelstrahlen?????

Gegen Unterkriechen 300mm in der Industrie, 200mm in der Öffentlichkeit.

Bei Schutzgittern sollen es sogar max. 180mm sein. Da gab es empirische Ermittlungen
der BG.

Das ist, was ich weiß...


----------



## Tommi (9 Juni 2020)

Nachdem ich die 13855 nochmal gelesen habe, kann man glaube ich sagen, dass man
2-Strahler heute eigentlich nicht mehr einsetzen sollte, es verlangt eine Risikobeurteilung,
ob die 400mm unten toleriert werden können, wie Du schon schreibst.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2020)

Ich kenn auch die 900 / 300mm
400mm war - meines Wissens - früher mal.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## SPS-freak1 (9 Juni 2020)

Guten Abend,

Können nicht 2 Strahlige Lichtschranken bei einem Stetigförderer, der nicht Bodeneben ist, auch funktionieren? Das ist doch der Klassiker in der Palettenfördertechnik, solange die sonstigen Abstände dahinter ok sind reicht das doch?!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi (10 Juni 2020)

Das was Du schreibst, ist dann ja die geforderte Risikobeurteilung.
Wenn Du dann den Abstand von 500mm zwischen den Strahlen
des Zweistrahlers als schwer zu durchqueren definierst, kann das funktionieren.
Aber dann ist der obere Strahl des Zweistrahlers weniger als 900mm vom Boden, oder...


----------



## lenovo (10 Juni 2020)

Super, Vielen Dank !!


----------



## darkside40 (26 August 2020)

Okay das Thema ist schon ein bisschen älter aber da ich mich gerade selbst damit beschäftige kann ich die Angaben auch noch einmal bestätigen.
Normalerweise darf der erste Strahl der BWS nicht höher als 300mm über Boden beginnen. Für Zweistrahlsysteme sind 400mm der Kompromiss in der Norm, wenn es die Risikobeurteilung zulässt. Das ist zum Bespiel auch der Fall wenn ich bei einer Tafelschere den Rückraum absichere bzw. alte Zweistrahlsysteme dort ersetzen muss.

Für eine neue Maschine würde ich heute keine Zweistrahlsysteme mehr vorsehen. Die Dreistrahlsysteme sind nur minimal teurer.

Die Mindesthöhe ist immer 900mm.
Aber auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten. In die Mindesthöhe fließt auch noch der zu berechnende Mindestabstand mit sowie die Bezugshöhe der Gefährdung mit ein.
Es kann durchaus sein das hier ein weitaus höherer Wert nötig ist. In der ISO 13855 gibt es dazu eine dementsprechende Tabelle.

Dann darf man auch nicht vergessen das passende PL zu wählen, es gibt auch Lichtgitter mit PLc, auch wenn deren Einsatzszenarien wohl rar gesät sind.
Mit PLe ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Und darüber hinaus nicht vergessen das die BWS einmal jährlich von einer dementsprechend befähigten Person zu überprüfen sind und das auch dokumentiert werden muss.


----------

